
How to Use Ansible to Provision a PostgreSQL Server - fruiapps
http://blog.apcelent.com/using-ansible-to-setup-postgresql.html?utm_source=hackernews,%20ops&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=blog
======
gionn
Ansibel?

~~~
fruiapps
Thanks, corrected!

